# Inexpensive Automated Fly Spray solution



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

I came up with an inexpensive alternative to controlling flys in my horses stalls at the boarding stable. Thought I'd share it! Should save you about $30-40 a stall. You can set up your own automatic dispenser for less than $15 with these directions. Compared to $50

Here is the current low budget fly spray system by Country. You can find it at TSC and most farm stores. Can cost you up to $50. The fly spray canister on its own is about $8

















Here is the "home" air freshener automatic dispenser. Lysol, Glade, Airwick... they all make a version of this and are all interchangeable. Dollar store versions run as cheap as $5.









What you need:
1 "home" automatic air freshener dispenser.
1 air freshener canister
1 Country fly spray canister 

Directions:
Take the nozzle off of the air freshener canister. Replace the fly spray canister's nozzle with the one from the air freshener. These remove by simply pulling straight up. To replace, push nozzle down onto tube. Don't spray yourself 
Insert fly spray canister (with new nozzle) into air freshener dispenser. Set the dispenser settings to your preference and insert batteries. Hang it up high in stall (try to keep it away from eye level with horse) and you are all set!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I've done this and the problem with the AirWick and Glade models are that they aren't made to handle the dust and stuff in a horsey environment. I switched to them one year and by the next they didn't work. I went back to the Country Vet ones and have had the same ones for 7 years now, all I do is change the batteries and wipe them down a couple times/year.


----------

